# Gérer sa dvdthèque sur ipod touch ?



## spock129 (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe une application (gratuite de préférence ou s'il faut payante) qui permet de gérer sa dvdthèque sur un ipod touch. J'aimerais qu'il y a la possiblité de la consulter sans être connecté à internet. Un plus serait de la mettre à jour directement en ligne avec l'ipod...
Merci d'avance de votre aide.

A bientôt sur le forum.


----------



## spock129 (8 Mai 2010)

Personne pour m'aider ??


----------



## Filou53 (13 Mai 2010)

spock129 a dit:


> Personne pour m'aider ??


Bonjour.
J'avais mis une réponse hier...
Apparemment j'ai foiré, sorry.

Donc, je me répète:

moi j'utilise la série des Pedia sur le mac (voir Bruji.com).
Ils fournissent une appli iPhone/iPod Touch qui permet de basculer les infos du Mac vers l'iPhone/iPod.

Cela marche super !


----------



## bookbook (14 Mai 2010)

L'appli iPhone a été retirée depuis longtemps de l'AppStore suite aux pressions d'Amazon.

Les seuls programmes disponibles actuellement ne permettent que de consulter sa collection créée sur le Mac, mais en aucun cas de la gérer directement sur l'iPod. Et c'est bien dommage.
C'est pour ça que j'ai choisi iSort pour faire ça, mais ça demande un peu plus de boulot au début.


----------



## spock129 (14 Mai 2010)

Merci de votre aide. J'ai trouvé my movies qui permet de gérer sa collection directement de son ipod.


----------



## bookbook (14 Mai 2010)

Super.
Tu nous fera un petit compte rendu ?


----------

